#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜卡通

## 寸太

大家來猜猜看吧！
這是最新卡通的圖，包準跌破眼鏡

p.s.不知這卡通算不算獸人的卡通呢！
如果是算在非獸人的話，請版大幫忙刪除吧！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

雖然猜不到是哪部

不過還滿喜歡這畫風的XD

最新卡通......(苦思

----------


## 自然農子

スマイルプリキュア裡的 ウルフルン(應該是吧，畢竟直接從日文網站上貼來的名字....

----------


## 寸太

>自然農子
正確答案
其實在維基百科就有中文翻譯的了
不知這是不是獸人卡通「．「a

----------


## 真嗣

最新的新番"微笑光之美少女"出現的人物~
可惜是反派幹部的說...希望日後能夠洗白。

PS:名字是沃夫倫

----------


## 死亡黑翼喵喵

光之美少女的沃夫倫喵~~!!
他最近好紅喔@w@
喵也很喜歡他~~雖然沒看過卡通可是喵喜歡他的造型><
可惜喵畫的還是沒這麼帥  :大哭:

----------


## 星月

我喜歡沃夫倫 由其在地38集 第45集時 超可愛 又超霸氣

----------

